# Eclipse / Build a standalone SWT application



## beule (5. Jul 2005)

Hi,

lang ist es her (bestimmt 5 Jahre) da habe ich Java programmiert unter Borland. Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden mit Eclipse zu arbeiten und scheitere schon am Tutorial .... das gibt mir zu denken  :wink: 

Spaß beiseite... hier mein Problem - für Euch wahrscheinlich ne Lachnummer -

Habe mir eben 3.1 gezogen und wollte die Tutorials dort durcharbeiten:
Java Development -> Build a standalone SWT application
Abschnitt: Add SWT projects to your workspace

 1. Download the SWT archive file from eclipse.org web site. Look for the section titled SWT Binary and Source. Do not extract the archive file, just save it to disk. 
-- habe ich gemacht, die Datei heißt: swt-3.0.2-win32.zip  (mein BS: XP Prof. SP2)
 2. Select "Import..." from the File menu. 
-- OK
 3. Select "Existing Projects into Workspace" and click on the Next button. 
-- OK
 4. Select "Select archive file:" and use the Browse button to locate the SWT standalone archive you have previously downloaded. 
-- OK
 5. Click on the "Finish" button. 
--  ???:L  Der Button ist deaktiviert 

Ich nehme an das in diesem Dialog unter "Projects:" was stehen muß?! ...ist aber in diesem Tutorial nirgendwo beschrieben. 

Bonusfrage   
-- You can click the "Click to Perform" button to have the "Java" perspective opened automatically. 
Wo ist der "Click to Perform" button  ?

DANKE für Eure Hilfe !!!

beule


----------



## skatbruder (6. Jul 2005)

Hallo Beule,

warum ziehst du dir nicht die swt-3.1-win32-win32-x86.zip, wenn du schon Eclipse 3.1 installiert hast ? 
Danach lad dir mal die Example-Plugins von http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/index.php und entpack die in dein Eclipse-SDK-Verzeichnis. Im Plugin-Ordner findest du jetzt die Verzeichnisse mit den Examples. Wechsle mal in den Ordner 

\org.eclipse.swt.examples_3.1.0\doc-html

Dort findest du die Datei swt_manual_setup.html, die eine Step-by-Step-Anleitung, wie du bestehende Projekte in deinen Workspace importierst, enthält.


----------



## beule (7. Jul 2005)

Hi skatbruder,

da habe ich tatsächlich die falsche Datei gezogen. Kleiner Hinweis im Tutorial
zu den Bedeutungen der Release-Nr wäre ja nicht schlecht?! 

Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe!!!


----------

